# what is parma pse servo tape?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

again, i always look for the 'commercial version'.










it looks like a 3m vhb tape.. but of course i can't find it on the 3m site in that thickness...

;-)

ps.. this is some awesome servo tape.. (yea im slow i just found it)


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

It is the same stuff 3m sells.. you can buy it at any hardware store or walmart even.. it comes in clear or gray.. it works very well.. I get mine at menards for 4 bucks. and ita a bigger roll.. The best part is it sticks great, but when you need to peel it off it comes off in one piece.. no more chunks like standard servo tape.. Ohh its all i use..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I use the grey stuff that burbs described and get it from Home Depot but have never seen it in clear.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ta_man said:


> I use the grey stuff that burbs described and get it from Home Depot but have never seen it in clear.


at 6.50 for 30" ewww.. i mean true.. suppot your local hobby shop, and it be the same price if i paid online... but still.. LOL

isnt the grey stuff a bit thinner? ive only seen it in like 1/2 inch...on 3m's site and i think they use it in the window section...

hmmm i think california home depots suck


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Mits, try Target. They seem to always have it. I thought the gray was for outdoors and to mount things permanent. I haven't tried it.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

gezer2u said:


> Mits, try Target. They seem to always have it. I thought the gray was for outdoors and to mount things permanent. I haven't tried it.


hmm the stuff i have is "clear". i'll try the local target =) gracias!


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

The stuff is great. I have used it since it was out and would never go back to the old servo tape. Clean up is wonderfull and they stick. Ran all summer and never had to replace any becasue dirt got in or the "core" broke down.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I just happened to be at the mall today and went in the Michael's to look for this stuff. They had both the clear and the grey (which I have already used). I read the labels and noticed a few things:

1) Both recommend using 4 inches per pound of weight to be mounted.

2) The maximum recommended weight for the clear is 2 pounds, for the grey it is 5 pounds. (This is with the same recommended length per pound. I guess they figure the grey is stronger and so can be relied on for heavier objects.)

3) The grey is described as "Heavy Duty".

4) The grey is described as "conformable". The grey is a foam material while the clear looks like a solid (though flexible) material.

Given the grey is "Heavy Duty", "conformable", and good for up to 5 pounds, I'll keep using the grey on my RC cars. I'll leave the clear for those that want to mount an ESC or receiver on their kitchen window without any visible means of attachment. LOL



RCMits said:


> at 6.50 for 30" ewww..


Michael's sold both clear and grey for $4.99 for 60 inches.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea its at target i think it was 3.99


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hey taman...

whats the width... 1/2" or 1" ? The michaels near me only had a 1/2" width...

i asked one of the ladies for the clear stuff.. and she looked at me like i was nuts


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I didn't actually look at the width while I was there but thinking back, I am pretty sure it was 1" wide, same as what I got at Home Depot before.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

yay. i found the gray stuff at home depot. i tested them both. both seem to hold real well. the gray stuff has a bit of "cushion" feel to it, where the clear stuff is just really sticky. both work well, and dont leave that crummy crumbly aftergoo that normal servo tape leaves. 

thanks all!


----------



## Stetler17 (Aug 31, 2005)

Walmart and Ace Hardware stores have it around here.

I don't know if you have used 3M VHB tape on anything, but I would not recommend it for servo tape. I have 3ft. x 10ft. sheets of stainless steel on my full size hauler stuck on with VHB and nothing else. They use it to build aluminum trailers and high end haulers that are rivetless. I think I was paying $169 for a roll, so you probably aren't going to get it by accident.


----------

